

A/B testing in Django v.1.6 - saadatq

Does anyone have any recommendations for A&#x2F;B testing libraries for Django 1.6? I&#x27;ve found a few on GitHub  (django-lean, django-experiments) but none of these repos are active anymore. The closest that applies is gutter by disqus, but I need something simpler.
======
mjhea0
[https://www.djangopackages.com/grids/g/analytics/](https://www.djangopackages.com/grids/g/analytics/)

